

Japan’s vending machines to start offering free Wi-Fi access - bane
http://www.geek.com/articles/news/japans-vending-machines-to-start-offering-free-wi-fi-access-20111228/

======
stcredzero
In a way, isn't this sort of a no-brainer? The service costs little to
provide, but it causes more traffic to your machines. The question is, does
the increase in traffic and purchases justify the expense? It's still a no-
brainer, since these numbers are easy to come by. Run an experiment for a
month or two. If it works out, then phase it in for the rest of the inventory.

